# Turn sound waves into a video file?



## wdw_ (Oct 6, 2003)

Is there an app that will take a sound file, put some iTunes visualizer-like graphics to it and export it as a video file? I want to put it on a DVD.


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 7, 2003)

After Effects can create a sound spectrum which you can distort any number of ways.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 8, 2003)

Do you have a webcam?


----------



## Arden (Oct 8, 2003)

You can use Snapz Pro to record your iTunes visuals, then link it up with the appropriate audio file.

I looked on Macupdate.com, but I didn't find anything close enough to what you want to recommend.  I suggest you browse there yourself to see if there's anything you like, notably in Multimedia & Design: {Audio | Animation}.


----------

